

A Guide to the Apple Newton - ingve
http://www.512pixels.net/blog/2015/8/apple-newton-guide

======
protomyth
One of those machines I wish had survived. The prototype base language
combined with a neat way to handle data made it fun to program. I still cannot
find anything that has contacts and other base data used as well.

One of these days I'm going to write a soup implementation like the Newton
had. SQLite is cool, but I crave something else.

~~~
jkestner
A book on NewtonScript is what made OOP click for me. It was so clean.

~~~
protomyth
I remember the sequence for me: "ok, create frame (?) - add variable, add
methods, clone - oh cool - oh wow add variable to parent and everyone sees it,
change on child and its local, wow buttons work cool - no new classes needed,
wait - I just create a soup in a store to save objects?!?! just add a new
variable to Contacts to associate new information to people?!!!! this is
awesome"

------
criddell
Does anybody know what happened to DecisionLab from Camas, Inc.? That was the
last thing I kept my Newton running for but eventually it died and I've never
seen another decision analysis tool like it.

~~~
bonaldi
Damn, you're now the first Google hit for it. Can you tell a bit more about
it, what it did etc? Very intrigued!

~~~
criddell
After a little more Binging (seriously, it returned better results than Google
this time), I found out that it was a product of Bruce D'Ambrosio of Oregon
State University.

I believe it was based on this:
[http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~dambrosi/bayesian/frame.htm...](http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~dambrosi/bayesian/frame.html)

My memory isn't great, but you basically entered your goal, your different
options, constraints and resources along with information about your
confidence in each and it would suggest a course of action.

------
Gracana
I had an MP2100, way after it was obsolete (but still ten years ago.) What a
neat device. Two PCMCIA slots in a handheld device was pretty cool, and I
really liked the notetaking app it had. It was like onenote, but far before
its time.

I wish I could get an LCD like the one it had, but made with a modern process
to perhaps provide better contrast. Monochrome, electroluminescent backlit,
fairly large. It would be fun to make a device in the same style but with
improved parts.

